# Nikon D3200 VS D3400 -Anyone used both? What's the difference in Image quality?



## itaa (Sep 7, 2017)

Thinking about purchasing d3400 if I sell my d3200 for decent money,

has anyone upgraded from d3200 to d3400 and can tell me what differences there are for both of the cameras?

-Is the picture quality any better on the d3400? The d3200 has Dxomark score of 81 ,and the d3400 has a score of 86 - so kinda better, but what's the actual difference in real life usage? I really liked the image quality of d3200 but just wondering if I'm getting anything better in real life usage with the d3400?

-Is the autofocus in live-view better on the d3400? For d3200 it was just terrible and that's one of my main reasons why I want to upgrade, I tried it in store and it seemed faster,but they wouldn't let me put in an SD card to actually test the camera.

-How's the build quality of the d3400 in everyday usage? For d3200 it was very decent, but I went to store to check out the d3400 and it felt super lightweight and seems like the materials used were also a bit more cheap than for d3200?


I'm really looking for some actual user reviews from people who has had both, I have watched a lot of videos about d3400 however I take them with a grain of salt.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 7, 2017)

Same sensor = same image quality. Live view autofocus on DSLRs sucks. Sucks and sucks a little less = sucks. I don't have either camera personally but they are both real common cameras in use by my students so I see and handle a lot of them. I don't see the difference between them as substantial enough to think it's an upgrade to move from the 3200 to the 3400. If you're going to make a jump away from the 3200 jump farther.

Joe


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 7, 2017)

Actually the sensor on the D3200 is different from the sensor on the D3300 / D3400.  But I agree unless your getting a really good buy.  It's probably not worth the price in upgrade.  I would even skip the D5xxx series and move into the D7xxx series.  The D5xxx series gives you 1 extra fps (so does D3300/D3400), tilty monitor and 14bit raw.  Basically same sensor as D3300/D3400.  D7xxx series gives you quite a bit more for that hard earned money.

The travel camera I had before my D3300 was a D40x.  I skipped the D60 and the first D3xxx models.  I still have the D40x as well.


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 7, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> Actually the sensor on the D3200 is different from the sensor on the D3300 / D3400.  But I agree unless your getting a really good buy.  It's probably not worth the price in upgrade.  I would even skip the D5xxx series and move into the D7xxx series.  The D5xxx series gives you 1 extra fps (so does D3300/D3400), tilty monitor and 14bit raw.  Basically same sensor as D3300/D3400.  D7xxx series gives you quite a bit more for that hard earned money.
> 
> The travel camera I had before my D3300 was a D40x.  I skipped the D60 and the first D3xxx models.  I still have the D40x as well.



My bad if the sensors are different -- basic specs are the same (APS-C, 24mp, CMOS) so I assumed same piece of hardware.

Joe


----------



## itaa (Sep 7, 2017)

Yup starting from d3300 they introduced Sony sensor , same size tho from my research, what does it means in actual image quality..that I do not know.

I should be able to get about £230 for my D3200 Kit ( I bought it new for £180 with cashback 3years ago , lol ) , D3400 Kit is £299 new , so I have to spend only extra £70 to get a brand new 2 generations newer camera.
Used camera market is just weird...


----------



## fmw (Sep 8, 2017)

I don't about this particular situation but I think cameras have probably gotten worse, not better over the past few years.  I'm not talking about sensors which I view as trivial but rather build quality.  As the DSLR makers get smaller the price competition gets hotter and the motivation to build more cheaply rises.  I would take Ysarex's advice.  If you want an upgrade, consider a 7200, which has meaningfully better build quality.


----------



## itaa (Sep 8, 2017)

Yes im seeing it as well, everything is becoming soo flimsy/cheap.
unfortunately my budget doesn't stretches to 7200 which is 2x the price,I doubt it will provide 2x better image quality as well.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 8, 2017)

The following is from s scientific comparison site. You'll see the d3400 is slightly better than the d3200. I'd say in real use the difference would not be noticed. If you type in a d7200 it's also close. Your camera is there or thereabouts the best imager in its class, or indeed for any aps-c type camera.

I'd only upgrade for features and build if you need them, not image quality.

Good lenses might be a better buy

Nikon D3400 vs Nikon D3200 | DxOMark


----------



## Timppa (Sep 8, 2017)

I personally would also go straight to the d7x00 series, but if the budget doesnt stretch that far...
I wouldn't upgrade to a d3400 either. Try to stretch it a little bit for a d5x00 series, giving you more options and a flipscreen (i really wish I had one of these). 

When it comes to quality, the difference will be little, only at high iso you might notice improvement.
Like said above, for real quality improvement, invest in a decent lens instead.


----------



## KmH (Sep 8, 2017)

By far, the most reliable way to image quality improvement is increasing your photographic/artistic knowledge and skill.
Like being more familiar with how a DSLR works, being more aware of light quality & direction, acquiring an improved understanding of composition, and understanding the ins and outs of post production editing.


----------



## fmw (Sep 8, 2017)

itaa said:


> Yes im seeing it as well, everything is becoming soo flimsy/cheap.
> unfortunately my budget doesn't stretches to 7200 which is 2x the price,I doubt it will provide 2x better image quality as well.



As I said, the sensor is trivial.  It will have the same image quality as all the other current model DX cameras, including yours.


----------



## nerwin (Sep 17, 2017)

The biggest difference and perhaps the most important difference (to me) between the D3300 and D3400 is that the D3400 has EVEN better battery life. What is it, like 1200 shots on single charge? For an entry level DX camera...that is impressive. That is in the territory of prosumer DSLRs.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 17, 2017)

itaa said:


> Yup starting from d3300 they introduced Sony sensor , same size tho from my research, what does it means in actual image quality..that I do not know.
> 
> I should be able to get about £230 for my D3200 Kit ( I bought it new for £180 with cashback 3years ago , lol ) , D3400 Kit is £299 new , so I have to spend only extra £70 to get a brand new 2 generations newer camera.
> Used camera market is just weird...



Actually, I think your in the new LENs market not body.  With your request of getting better performance on a budget.  It's actually hard to beat what you have now.  To really get a noticeable boost in sensor performance, your talking D500 or D610.  And that's 4x your budget apparently.  It really sounds like maybe your next purchase should be a better performing lens!!!


----------



## fmw (Sep 17, 2017)

itaa said:


> Yes im seeing it as well, everything is becoming soo flimsy/cheap.
> unfortunately my budget doesn't stretches to 7200 which is 2x the price,I doubt it will provide 2x better image quality as well.



Then a 7100 or a 7000.  You can probably find either for less used in pristine conditionthan what you are considering.


----------



## Peeb (Sep 17, 2017)

Timppa said:


> I personally would also go straight to the d7x00 series, but if the budget doesnt stretch that far...
> I wouldn't upgrade to a d3400 either. Try to stretch it a little bit for a d5x00 series, giving you more options and a flipscreen (i really wish I had one of these).
> Like said above, for real quality improvement, invest in a decent lens instead.


I moved on to the D610 when my daughter needed my D5500.  I really miss the tiltable flip screen on the D5500 (touch focuses too).

I would love to have a D5x00 class camera as (1) backkup and/or (2) crop body shooting.  It was a sweet little camera.


----------

